# ICD-10 Practice Exams



## LCR CPC (Sep 27, 2013)

Does anyone know of a source for ICD-10 practice exams?  I already purchased the one AAPC offers, but I'd like a little more practice before I actually take the proficiency exam.


----------



## Mitzi Mills (Dec 9, 2013)

*AAPC Medical Coding & Billing Forums > Medical Coding > ICD-10 > ICD-10 P*

There are some free ICD-10 practice exams on www.justcoding.com and on advancehealthcarenetwork.com.

Mitzi Williams
Sr. Medical Coding Analyst
Amerigroup
Nashville TN


----------



## twinpw (Dec 13, 2013)

I took the free trial one at CodingCertification.org. Good luck, Pam


----------

